# Meet Shilo



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

So this morning while making arrangements to go look, and probably buy the cockatiel I posted pics of.....the breeder say's, I have a white faced gray that we were not interested in selling, but because we are not a hundred percent sure the cinnamon is a boy, and you said you wanted a boy, we are going to sell you this guy if you like him. They said they had no doubt's he is a boy...

Meet Shilo.....





That is the breeders wife he is sitting on. He is about four months old, and according to them is a great singer. We shall see. They said he loves out of cage time, and would sit on her shoulder every morning when she ate breakfast. 
I am pretty thrilled...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, congrats on your latest arrival, little Shilo is gorgeous!! 
He sure is the best anniversary present one can get!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Wow, he is just beautiful  I am so proud of you, Randy  I just know you're going to have tons of fun with your new pal :thumbsup:*


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition! Better get cracking on that bird room


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

aluz said:


> Aww, congrats on your latest arrival, little Shilo is gorgeous!!
> He sure is the best anniversary present one can get!


Thank you Ana....



eduardo said:


> *Wow, he is just beautiful  I am so proud of you, Randy  I just know you're going to have tons of fun with your new pal :thumbsup:*


Thank you Dee. He is very tame acting. The whole way home he scooted as close to me as he could in the flight cage, and just stared. Pics arent very good, I will take some of my own soon. He did lose a half a tail feather on the way home somehow...



SkyBluesMommy said:


> Congrats on the new addition! Better get cracking on that bird room


Thanks Julie....I just got home with all the wood for framing it in....I will be cracking for the next several day's or more...or me and the birds will be living in the garage.....


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Shilo! Congrats, he's a pretty boy


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


jonah said:



Thank you Ana....

Thank you Dee. He is very tame acting. The whole way home he scooted as close to me as he could in the flight cage, and just stared. Pics arent very good, I will take some of my own soon. He did lose a half a tail feather on the way home somehow...

Thanks Julie....I just got home with all the wood for framing it in....I will be cracking for the next several day's or more...or me and the birds will be living in the garage.....

Click to expand...

Can't wait to see more pictures of the little fellow! :thumbsup: You know how obsessed I am with cockatiels 
You'd better start teaching him some tunes, they pick up quickly *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow Randy Shilo is just so beautiful the grey colours in him are amazing. I am sure you are going to get a lot of pleasure with your new friend.. Does your wife like him.. Oh by the way I love the name you picked out for him.What a wonderful present you are so lucky..


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Aisliyna said:


> Hi Shilo! Congrats, he's a pretty boy


Thank's Allie....



eduardo said:


> *
> 
> Can't wait to see more pictures of the little fellow! :thumbsup: You know how obsessed I am with cockatiels
> You'd better start teaching him some tunes, they pick up quickly *


I will for sure be posting up pics...gonna let the little dude chill for a couple days while I build the bird room....
I will also try teaching him to talk and do tunes....



LynandIndigo said:


> Wow Randy Shilo is just so beautiful the grey colours in him are amazing. I am sure you are going to get a lot of pleasure with your new friend.. Does your wife like him.. Oh by the way I love the name you picked out for him.What a wonderful present you are so lucky..


The wife think's he is cute. She really enjoys the fact that he isn't making noise yet...thank you Lyn...


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Oh my gosh Randy! What an adorable little fluff ball!! Congratulations!! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

CuteLittleBirdies said:


> *Oh my gosh Randy! What an adorable little fluff ball!! Congratulations!! *


Thank you Lindsey....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Shiloh is a very handsome fellow! I particularly love the name, I almost used that one myself for one of my guys, 

I'm glad to hear that so far Shiloh is keeping quiet until his new room has been completed so as not to disturb Vickie. What a well-behaved little boy he's being! 

Congratulations on your beautiful new addition!!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Shiloh is a very handsome fellow! I particularly love the name, I almost used that one myself for one of my guys,
> 
> I'm glad to hear that so far Shiloh is keeping quiet until his new room has been completed so as not to disturb Vickie. What a well-behaved little boy he's being!
> 
> Congratulations on your beautiful new addition!!*


Thank you Deb...That name was in the running back when I asked the forum to pick a name for Solomon...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

lovely!!!


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Shilo is a very handsome fellow. I can't wait to hear about his adventures. He looks a little mischievous to me.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Congrats on your Gorgeous new boy! :loveeyes:*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, very nice choice on such an adorable white-face and his name. Congrat on being a new tiel daddy, bro! :thumbsup: :clap::congrats:


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats.Randy he sure is a looker , and I'm glad u got a male  can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

kcladyz said:


> lovely!!!


Thank you Heidi...



jellyblue said:


> Shilo is a very handsome fellow. I can't wait to hear about his adventures. He looks a little mischievous to me.


Thank you Susan, and I have to agree, he may be a mischievous little fellow....



SPBudgie said:


> *Congrats on your Gorgeous new boy! :loveeyes:*


Thank you Ollie...



Jedikeet said:


> Oh my, very nice choice on such an adorable white-face and his name. Congrat on being a new tiel daddy, bro! :thumbsup: :clap::congrats:


Thank you brother... The name is of hebrew origin and is unisex. It's meaning is "gift of GOD"...



kwatson said:


> Congrats.Randy he sure is a looker , and I'm glad u got a male  can't wait to see more pics!!!


Thank you Kim...I will be posting more pics soon...


----------



## skastle (May 1, 2014)

so handsome xD


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Shilo is just beautiful! Congratulations! *


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

What a handsome wee guy, Randy. Shilo looks like he will make a wonderful addiction to your flock.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

skastle said:


> so handsome xD


Thank you Stacey...



PipSqueakZ said:


> *Shilo is just beautiful! Congratulations! *


Thank you Wendy. I never knew they came in this color until my recent search for a tiel. I saw a pic of a clutch of young greys and thought...no thanks....but I think this guy is handsome too....



milipidi said:


> What a handsome wee guy, Randy. Shilo looks like he will make a wonderful addiction to your flock.


 Thank You Li...I am thrilled to have him. He stepped up last night and let me take him out of the cage and put him on my shoulder. After about 15 minutes I tried to back up to cage for him to go in the open door, and he was having none of it. I think he is exactly what I was hoping for...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Way to go Randy! He is very handsome and cute!! I wish the best moments with your new friend


----------

